# Heaven Gifts Fake Site Warning



## Hooked (22/3/19)

I received this email today.


Dear Customer,

We recently received feedback from our customsers that a fraud site of HeavenGifts appears. The *fake site* http://heavengifts.in/tries to draw our customers way from Heaven Gifts.

We kindly remind you that the http://www.heavengifts.com/ is the *ONLY official website* of us. And we highly recommend you to add our homepage to your browser favorites.

Please pay attention to the defrauding site and safeguard your personal rights and interests.

If you find other suspicious fraud site in name of Heaven Gifts, feel free to contact us.

Thanks for your support of Heaven Gifts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Hooked (22/3/19)

Cloned mods, now cloned sites. Tsk tsk what is the world coming to? It wasn't like this in *my* day!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (22/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Cloned mods, now cloned sites. Tsk tsk what is the world coming to? It wasn't like this in *my* day!


Hope somebody reported them to vapecourt!

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/3/19)

Hooked said:


> Cloned mods, now cloned sites. Tsk tsk what is the world coming to? It wasn't like this in *my* day!


cloning a site that made its money selling clones. priceless.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi (23/3/19)

lesvaches said:


> cloning a site that made its money selling clones. priceless.



Heaven gifts is one of the few sites that doesn't sell clones as far as I know.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

